# Pointless/Useless Equipment... the stuff we could do without?



## DV_EMT (Aug 5, 2009)

So after all that debate about window punches and seatbelt cutters... If you had to pick some things that are pointless, stupid, or obsolete....what would they be an why>?


.... perhaps the ambucycle???


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 5, 2009)

Wasn't there just a thread on this?

Extrication kit without any extrication training.
Spare jump bag.
aluminum foil
saran wrap
Latex free kit on an ambulance that doens't have any latex products.
French catheters on a basic ambulance
Hazmat gear with virtually zero training on how to use it (thanks OCEMS for that one)
Those little plastic sealing ties sealing the cabinets when you can't trust the vehicle service techs to do their job properly.
Emergency blanket.
Nextel (I HATE Nextels. I'd rather have an actual radio than a Nextel)


----------



## medic417 (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes less than a month ago.  How about some one revive it then kill this one?


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 5, 2009)

*Aw graft it on and keep posting*

here's one:
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=8649


----------



## DV_EMT (Aug 6, 2009)

yeah... missed that thread... someone care to lop them together>?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 6, 2009)

Personal ottoscope and opthalmoscope. Because hospitals and clinics don't provide those anyways.

/bitter about having to drop at least $200 on truely worthless junk for school.


----------



## medicdan (Aug 6, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Personal ottoscope and opthalmoscope. Because hospitals and clinics don't provide those anyways.
> 
> /bitter about having to drop at least $200 on truely worthless junk for school.



'Cuz _someone _has to keep Welch Alyn in business!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 6, 2009)

^
Yea... I wonder how many poor souls are going to buy the $500 PanOptic luxury model.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 6, 2009)

have any of you guys found alot of use for the venoscope transilluminator?


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 7, 2009)

Management:unsure:


----------

